# new labs-please take a look



## erika (Oct 17, 2009)

new labs-please take a look
i am so confused. i was put on 100mcg of levothyroxine back in august b/c my tsh had gone up to 3.49 and i had a lot of hypo symptoms. since then my levo was reduced to 88mcg b/c of my october labs. i was also having some elevated heart rate symptoms.

so now my new labs are:

tsh 0.01
t4, free 2.0 (reference range .8-1.8)
t3, free 561 (reference range 230-420)
tpo 39 (should be below 35)
Tgab 668 (should be below 20)
TBG 19.8 (range 13.5-30.9)

the endo asked me to come back for an uptake test (at least that's what i think he said...he said i have to drink something and then come back 24 hrs. later).

so what i don't understand is, why doesn't he just lower my dosage? i don't feel hyper but most of my numbers are out of range, on the hypo side.

thanks for reading all of this,

erika


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

erika said:


> new labs-please take a look
> i am so confused. i was put on 100mcg of levothyroxine back in august b/c my tsh had gone up to 3.49 and i had a lot of hypo symptoms. since then my levo was reduced to 88mcg b/c of my october labs. i was also having some elevated heart rate symptoms.
> 
> so now my new labs are:
> ...


Erika................hi!! Oh, my gosh................you are way hyper!!! Actually, it is my humble opinion that you should stop thyroxine prior to this uptake test. I am not a doctor so I urge you to call your doctor and query this. I hear it could skew the test.

That TGab is rather high so a a radioactive uptake is certainly in order as one would definitely want to rule out cancer.

By the way,thanks for the ranges. That means a lot when trying to figure things out.

Here is info on that thyroglobulin.................

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html


----------



## erika (Oct 17, 2009)

but here's what's confusing-if my labs are so hyper, then why don't i feel hyper? occasionally i feel a fast heartbeat but other than that i don't have any of the typical hyper symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

erika said:


> but here's what's confusing-if my labs are so hyper, then why don't i feel hyper? occasionally i feel a fast heartbeat but other than that i don't have any of the typical hyper symptoms.


Are you having any sympoms other than the elevated heart beat? If you do, please list them here so I can have a look see.

Symptoms can and do cross-over; nothing is sealed in stone.


----------

